# New 75 Gallon - Peacock Tank



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Kinda like my on-line diary. If wrong place, my apologies.

July 7 added ammonia to the tank, 24 hours after filling it up and hooking up the filters and heaters.

July 11, Nitrites are off the charts 

Now just wait and check ammonia/nitrites every few days.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

July 13 - tested at about 9am.

Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites are off the chart.

My water out of the tap is neutral, however with the addition of holey rock and the substrated, the ph is around 8.0-8.2

redosed tank with 15ml of ammonia to obtain 5ppm ammonia in the tank.

Temps are hovering at about 85.0 to 85.5 and the new glass covers have helped with that. the water level is down about 3" to produce more surface agitation.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest keeping your ammonia doses to 3 ppm max. Up to 5 can actually slow down your cycle.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

7/14 test:

Ammonia at about 2-3 ppm
Nitrites way off the charts.

Temps holding steady at 85.0-85.5.

Betta tank however is close to being cycled. processed 3ppm in 24 hours. redosed with .6ml of ammonia, will test tomorrow.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you seed your filter(s) with established bacteria? Sounds like it's moving along pretty good.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Did you seed your filter(s) with established bacteria? Sounds like it's moving along pretty good.


No, I don't have any established aquariums...I have a 5G betta tank that is in week 4 of cycling (should be almost done).

Tested today:

Ammonia at 0.25-0.50ppm
Nitrites still a deep dark purple.

Temps steady at 85.0 with lots of agitation at the surface.

Redosed to 3 or so ppm (maybe a little higher).

The ammonia appears to be being processed pretty quick, just waiting for the nitrites to get processed. If it took 6 days for nitrites to show, I'm optimistic that nitrites will start being processed sometime next week.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Tested today. Ammonia at (or near 0). Nitrites still way off the charts purple.

Redosed about 8.5ml ammonia to get 3ppm.

temps steady at 85, lots of water agitation.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

7/17 Update:

Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites - Deep purple - off the charts.

Looks like the ammonia is being converted in 24 hours, just waiting for the nitrites to hit 0. In reading, the nitrites will take some time to get to 0, and patience is the key.

redosed the ammonia to ~3ppm with 8.5ml of 10% Ace Hardward ammonia. If things hold true to form, the ammonia will be 0 tonight, and the nitrites will be off the chart.

Temps at 85F, water level is down about 3" lots of surface agitation. pH is at 8.0 due to the holey rock.

My betta tank 5g has stalled. week 5 of the cycle, and ammonia is at 3, nitrites are at 0. More patience.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm glad your patient cause mine would have run out by now. On your first post it says you start July 7 thats about 2 weeks ago not 5. 5 weeks is extremely long cycle I am wondering maybe if your bio filter is too small for the amount of ammonia you are putting in the tank.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> I'm glad your patient cause mine would have run out by now. On your first post it says you start July 7 thats about 2 weeks ago not 5. 5 weeks is extremely long cycle I am wondering maybe if your bio filter is too small for the amount of ammonia you are putting in the tank.


the 75g (cichlid) is 2 weeks ago. Dosed on July 7.

the 5G (betta tank, and my fishless cycling experiement) is on week 5...I'm thinking about cleaning the filter, and starting from scratch.

This is the first time I'm cycling a tank, so making some mistakes as a I go.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just remember the filter size on the betta tank is made for lower ammonia levels and less fish where as your 75s filtration is much larger bio capacity and can handle the 3ppm ammonia doses easily. Nooooo!! Don't start over on the 5g your cycle is over your just dosing too much ammonia, do a 100 percent water change then you should be ready to add fish.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> Just remember the filter size on the betta tank is made for lower ammonia levels and less fish where as your 75s filtration is much larger bio capacity and can handle the 3ppm ammonia doses easily. Nooooo!! Don't start over on the 5g your cycle is over your just dosing too much ammonia, do a 100 percent water change then you should be ready to add fish.


thanks.

I'm very much a newbie, and learning on the fly.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would still does the 5 gallon up to 1 ppm and monitor the water after a 100% change. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

tested this morning. .25-.5ppm in nitrates. no ammonia.

Will redose tonight and test again tomorrow. This is getting close. Starting to think about what fish I want to put in first. I'm leaning towards 1M/3F yellow labs, and letting them get situated in the tank.

The 5G betta tank is ready. I was dosing too much ammonia for my AC20 filter. When I dropped it to 1ppm the thing kicked into gear. Dosed .2ml yesterday (1ppm) and this morning was bright yellow. Will redose tonight and check, but I'm fairly certain that after a water change will be ready for a new betta baby.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good. Your 75, once its done cycling, will be ready for your entire stocklist.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Sounds good. Your 75, once its done cycling, will be ready for your entire stocklist.


my wallet won't be though.

Probably do 4-5 fish at a time.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

12 hours and nitrites are way up. lol, I'll test tonight when I get home


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

75 Gallon is cycled!

Just got home, tested the water. Nitrites were 0, and Nitrates were over 80ppm. Just to make sure, I redosed 2.5ml of ammonia and will retest tomorrow.

Now, I am assuming that nitrites will be 0 tomorrow at around 5pm.

I'll post a question about stocking in the appropriate area.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

quick update. Tanks continues to process ~8.5ml ammonia daily (= 2.5-2.7ppm). I continue to dose daily as i am trying to find somewhere to buy my entire stock of fish.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you posted your desired stock list yet? If not, what is it?


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> Have you posted your desired stock list yet? If not, what is it?


More of a thinking outloud getting ideas, but here it is.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=265394&start=15


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, all fish (I'm presuming the Pygmy catfish are all alive) have made it through 48 hours.

Water parameters are holding steady, and I was slightly concerned after being told that usually after 24 hours, there's an ammonia spike. yesterday the water was perfect (once I figured out my tap water had 10ppm or so nitrates in it). Just tested and ammonia is 0, nitrites are 0, nitrates are 20. pH is 8.2, and the gH was 7 (kH was 13). I am doing a 40% water change tomorrow night. Toying with the idea of adding some epsom salt to increase hardness.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Water change done. Next one is on Friday.

Do have a question. Is it normal for the fish to be this skittish after a few days in the tank? Feeding them is very very difficult because the second anyone approaches the tank, they all dart for cover, and the food just sits on top of the water and then sinks. While the catfish love this, I've read that cichlids should go ape**** over food and mine...well, while they will eat (when on bottom), probably spend 75% of the time hiding in the rocks.

2nd Question: is this because it's a new tank? Is it because there's not really that many fish in there? After I get back from Disney, I'll be adding the final 10-12 fish to the tank, and hopefully that adds a little more comfort and they start coming out n about.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So it's only the 4 cichlids, then? If that's the case, it would be very normal for them to hide all the time, and dash for the rocks when anyone approaches. Adding more fish, which you plan on doing, will help them feel at ease. Kinda like 'hey, he's out in the open, it must be safe.'

Synodontis petricola are extremely rare. You most likely have synodontis luccipinnis, often called 'dwarf petricola' and very cool little buggers. If you can verify they are true petricola, then you have a true gem.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So it's only the 4 cichlids, then? If that's the case, it would be very normal for them to hide all the time, and dash for the rocks when anyone approaches. Adding more fish, which you plan on doing, will help them feel at ease. Kinda like 'hey, he's out in the open, it must be safe.'
> 
> Synodontis petricola are extremely rare. You most likely have synodontis luccipinnis, often called 'dwarf petricola' and very cool little buggers. If you can verify they are true petricola, then you have a true gem.


I can't verify, the place that shipped them had them labled as petricola. They are only about an inch long at the moment. Very active and I think they are still alive. I typically see 1 here and there.

It's 4 labs and 1 Taiwan Reef and a LOT of hiding spots. They hide in spots that I didn't even recognize as possible hiding spots. and it's kind of fun to watch them swim in and out of the rock holes.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have four labs in my 75G and they are very active. I do have several other fish in my tank tho.


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> I have four labs in my 75G and they are very active. I do have several other fish in my tank tho.


I got home tonight and approached the tank, and all 5 fish and 2 of the catfish were going nuts. the only fish who went to the surface was the reef, but the labs were all ready and willing to accept food as it fell near the rocks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice!

Do you have a cat or dog that may be messing with them during the day?


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do you have a cat or dog that may be messing with them during the day?


Neither, but there is a 9 year old and 3 year old in the house...they could classify as animals most nights.

I added 6 teaspoons of epsom salt to my 30g of water out in the garage last night. I tested the gH, and it came back at 23 drops (or 411 ppm). Is it as simple as cutting out say 10 gallons of water, replacing with 10 gallons of fresh water, treating with prime and the gh would be lower?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Why not just add 4 teaspoons?

What are you doing with the 30 gallons of water? Does this pertain to the 75?


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Why not just add 4 teaspoons?
> 
> What are you doing with the 30 gallons of water? Does this pertain to the 75?


Yes. the 30g is water that is simmering (not literally) for Friday's 30 gallon water change. I actually may drain out 10 gallons or so, and add 10 gallons of water with Prime and go from there.


----------

